# Reusing DIY bottles



## ddk1979 (16/7/22)

How many times can one safely reuse DIY bottles?

.


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/22)

Indefinitely I’m sure as long as you wash them properly.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (16/7/22)

ddk1979 said:


> How many times can one safely reuse DIY bottles?
> 
> .


I use them till they break, usually around the middle where you squeeze them. Never had any problems. I wash them in luke warm water with dish soap, then let them soak in Milton for a few minutes, then dry them with paper towels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/7/22)

I use until they are shabby or with some the nozzle becomes loose so becomes a bit leaky when using to fill atomizers but agree with @Paul33 as long as they are still in reasonable condition why waste money on new!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

